# getting a Greek EU passport



## geronimo (Apr 14, 2011)

Can anyone help with the paper work in getting a Greek passport for my son. 
I have a Greek passport but want to get a passport for my son. I have submitted all the paper work required, Greek baptism certificate, Australian birth certificate, and all the other papers that Greece require. I have been trying for over a year to get this passport. My frustration is that I am in Australia and are dealing with the Greek consulate here. They have sent the documents to Greece to have them all registered. The problem is that the documents have landed in Samos (where I am from) and the register there is refusing to register my son. Fist she complained that the Australian birth certificate was not Greek (go figure he was born in Australia) I had to have it translated and certified that actually the birth certificate was for my son. Now she is just refusing to register him. I don’t know what to do as I am also in Australia. 
Has anyone else had this issue, and provide me with advice? I know things take time in Greece but 16 months is too long.


----------



## LGK616 (Sep 22, 2009)

Not sure what the reasoning is for refusing to register your son. Any explanation?

I suppose if you are from Samos, that is where your father had opened a family document? Meaning, that is where he registered his family (wife, kids, etc.). If so, did you do your military here in Greece and have you voted? Where are those papers from? Still under your father OR have YOU opened your own family registry (with your wife, your kids, etc.)?

That is the important first step. After you have your family registered, then you need all your English documents translated and signed by a notary for legality and that is all the documents that you mentioned - birth certificate and baptism certificate. You will need to submit those documents with the family document (plus most likely all your documents as well), pictures, application, etc.

Maybe you should bypass the Consulate in Australia and call directly to the Australian Consulate in Greece and "fib" about your residence for now. Just to enquire over the phone and get the details. Might help?

Everything is a pain here - there's always one more paper that you need and you never get the same person twice! But I would try it the other way around!!!


----------

